# is hairloss a sure thing when running tren/mast?



## alphabolic (Aug 5, 2011)

1. i wanna run a cutting cycle with test/tren/mast for 8 weeks at 350mg a week for each compound but wanna know how common hairloss is with tren. i had no issues at all on my last test/var cycle, MPB doesnt run in my family at all, and i have a full head of hair. any tren users care to speak about this?

2. also, since test is obviously mandatory with tren, should i keep the test at 500mg instead of the 350mg a week? i know a lot of people say you should run higher test than any 19 nor, but ive seen some experienced users say this isnt necessary. what's your opinion on that?

3. and with HCG on cycle, and the fact that it'll only be an 8 week cycle, does that significantly aid in recovery? 

4. is tren-dick really that common?

5. would a test/deca/winny or test/deca/mast cycle be a safer cycle to run?


----------



## Mooksman (Aug 5, 2011)

2. IMO I like test high w tren
3. I'd run hcg. Y not?
4. I've never been hornier than on 825 test and 500 tren a


----------



## alphabolic (Aug 6, 2011)

Mooksman said:


> 2. IMO I like test high w tren
> 3. I'd run hcg. Y not?
> 4. I've never been hornier than on 825 test and 500 tren a


 
thanks.  and is masteron worth the extra money to include it with tren which is already a high androgen?  just wondering because i could save a lot of $ by just buying the tren and test.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 6, 2011)

You can only see effects of mast when you are already lean like 10% bf or less. 
Mast is good pre contest dug. 

As for hair loss its better to be safe than sorry  I run 1mg propecia daily and add durasteride to it when on cycle. (also takes care of bacne)


----------



## alphabolic (Aug 6, 2011)

Dannie said:


> You can only see effects of mast when you are already lean like 10% bf or less.
> Mast is good pre contest dug.
> 
> As for hair loss its better to be safe than sorry  I run 1mg propecia daily and add durasteride to it when on cycle. (also takes care of bacne)


 
yea im around 14-15% bf right now and 1 week into my cut.  im 5'11 208 and will drop down to 11-12% before i start my next cutting cycle.  it's sounding more and more like the masteron is unnecessary for me so i'll probably just stick to test/tren and save the money.

and after reading up on the side effects of propecia/dutasteride, idk if i'd want to run it.  how were the side effects when you used it?  i would think dealing with the tren side effects would be enough in itself.  but if i risk any permanent hairloss with the tren, i guess it would be worth it to run the propecia/dutasteride.


----------



## alphabolic (Aug 6, 2011)

dump


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 6, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> dump



Why did you take a dump on this thread, lol. I hope you meant bump.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 6, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> yea im around 14-15% bf right now and 1 week into my cut.  im 5'11 208 and will drop down to 11-12% before i start my next cutting cycle.  it's sounding more and more like the masteron is unnecessary for me so i'll probably just stick to test/tren and save the money.
> 
> and after reading up on the side effects of propecia/dutasteride, idk if i'd want to run it.  how were the side effects when you used it?  i would think dealing with the tren side effects would be enough in itself.  but if i risk any permanent hairloss with the tren, i guess it would be worth it to run the propecia/dutasteride.



I haven't noticed nor heard of any side effects of finasteride, especially at 1 mg. 
I've read that durasteride may cause a loss of libido, haven't noticed it myself probably cos I only run it while on Test.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 6, 2011)

No. It's all about genetics bro. If you're prone to male pattern baldness then tren WILL speed up the process by a MILE. But if you're not meant to lose your hair, it'll thin out slightly, but thats about it. But tren is a very very very androgenic mofo, so theres a high chance you'll see a noticeable thinning on the hairline.


----------



## alphabolic (Aug 6, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> No. It's all about genetics bro. If you're prone to male pattern baldness then tren WILL speed up the process by a MILE. But if you're not meant to lose your hair, it'll thin out slightly, but thats about it. But tren is a very very very androgenic mofo, so theres a high chance you'll see a noticeable thinning on the hairline.


 
but the hair thinning is temporary right?  and since tren is such an androgenic compound, is masteron really necessary to stack with it?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 6, 2011)

1. It depends. I can run tren at a fairly high dose and my hair will thicken out 1-3 months after the cycle. But like I said, if it's written in your genetic code, then you will/will not see it grow back or thin out, etc.
2. You're stacking test with this, right?
3. Masteron isn't exactly necessary, but it's an excellent addition.


----------



## alphabolic (Aug 6, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> 1. It depends. I can run tren at a fairly high dose and my hair will thicken out 1-3 months after the cycle. But like I said, if it's written in your genetic code, then you will/will not see it grow back or thin out, etc.
> 2. You're stacking test with this, right?
> 3. Masteron isn't exactly necessary, but it's an excellent addition.


 
yea im stacking test with the tren no doubt.  probably 350-400mg test prop for 8 weeks and 6 weeks of 350mg tren ace.  if the added side effects of masteron are minimal, then i'll think about adding it, or just buying vials of andromix (test/tren/mast).  i never lost any hair on a cycle and like i said, MPB doesnt run in my family at all.  

jay cutler still has a full head of hair...


----------



## Dannie (Aug 7, 2011)

IMO Jay Cutler has very thin hairline. No bold patches yet (maybe taken care of with a surgery) but I wouldn't call it a full head of hair. 
Besides I am pretty sure he uses whole lot of anti-hair loss products


----------



## dub (Aug 7, 2011)

Dannie said:


> You can only see effects of mast when you are already lean like 10% bf or less.
> Mast is good pre contest dug.
> 
> As for hair loss its better to be safe than sorry  I run 1mg propecia daily and add durasteride to it when on cycle. (also takes care of bacne)


 
Bump. good advice


----------



## alphabolic (Aug 7, 2011)

Dannie said:


> You can only see effects of mast when you are already lean like 10% bf or less.
> Mast is good pre contest dug.
> 
> As for hair loss its better to be safe than sorry  I run 1mg propecia daily and add durasteride to it when on cycle. (also takes care of bacne)


 
yea im thinking about just adding clen and t3 to the test/tren cycle instead of the masteron.  i was gonna go the dnp route but didnt want the side effects.  just more of a strict diet and as much cardio as the tren allows me to do.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 7, 2011)

DNP side effects sucks, 2 more kg to shift and I am done with it. 

T3 and Clen are proper fat burners so if the goal in to loose fat I would choose them over Mast any time. 
You can run T3 at 2 days on 2 days off protocol, consume extra amount of protein while using T3. 75mcg works good, dont bother taking 25mcg/day as natural production is around 26mcg/day, take your daily dose in the morning on empty stomach. 

Clen can be run in the same way or more classic 2wk on 2wks off approach.


----------



## alphabolic (Aug 7, 2011)

Dannie said:


> DNP side effects sucks, 2 more kg to shift and I am done with it.
> 
> T3 and Clen are proper fat burners so if the goal in to loose fat I would choose them over Mast any time.
> You can run T3 at 2 days on 2 days off protocol, consume extra amount of protein while using T3. 75mcg works good, dont bother taking 25mcg/day as natural production is around 26mcg/day, take your daily dose in the morning on empty stomach.
> ...


 
i've heard of clen being used 2 days on 2 days off or 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. but i've never heard the same about t3 before. it was always to my knowledge that you have to ween on and ween off of t3...


----------

